# Car will not start:( 94 Nissan Sentra 5 speed stick



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello my Nissan brothers and sisters, my 94 Nissan Sentra 5 speed will not start. I checked all the wires connected to the starter, alternator, battery post changed the posotive post checked the fuses nothing is workign... 
When I try to start it all the lights are on in the dash board, the light on the dash flicks on and off when I turn the head lights on, all the lights on the dash glow, the beeping sound goes on, but no turn over... the only thing i hear is a click come from the fuse unit.. please help...Tommottow im going to take out the starter and bring it to advance to see if it's that. if it's not that what can I do? Please my nissan family help me!... By the way i'm new here!. email me at [email protected]
thanks.
TeamNissan,


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you tested or replaced the starter relay?


----------



## ordnance3466 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like the starter solenoid. 
I would go out there and get a soft tipped punch or if you can reach it just a soft tipped hammer and gently tap on the starter and starter solenoid. Many times this is a sure fire way to identify if the solenoid is getting hung up on itself inside. If the car starts after tapping the solenoid then mystery solved.

It is difficult to identify electrical issues over the internet...but another possiblility could be the clutch safety switch (ensuring that when the clutch is all the way depressed it is engaging the swich fully).

I hope this helps.


----------



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks my friend. I found the problem. I removed the starter it looked very original as if it was never changed, the employee at advance auto tested it. It was so bad it almost broke his testing machine, the starter didn't want to turn.. I installed a new starter and problem solved. Thanks everyone for your help. Have a great weekend
TeamNissan,

=ordnance3466;1300900]Sounds like the starter solenoid. 
I would go out there and get a soft tipped punch or if you can reach it just a soft tipped hammer and gently tap on the starter and starter solenoid. Many times this is a sure fire way to identify if the solenoid is getting hung up on itself inside. If the car starts after tapping the solenoid then mystery solved.

It is difficult to identify electrical issues over the internet...but another possiblility could be the clutch safety switch (ensuring that when the clutch is all the way depressed it is engaging the swich fully).

I hope this helps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

One last question my team. I installed my starter and sometimes it makes the noise as if I tried starting the car when it's already on. Is that normal?


----------



## lionshooter (Jan 1, 2009)

Had the same problem. All fuses, battery checked out good. Tapped the solenoid a couple times and it fired right up.
260,000 miles on the original. Guess it was time to go.


----------



## hohowan (Dec 5, 2009)

Same problem. Tapped on the starter and boom it turned for me. I love forums....they are a god send for us not so auto mechanically inclined. My Manual GA16DE has 176k on the odometer for reference.


----------



## Teamnissan (Feb 3, 2010)

Now i'm having trouble with my clutch pedal. i think it's the spring. it's driving me LOCO.. i adjusted it since it's cable powered... i think it's a spring.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Teamnissan said:


> One last question my team. I installed my starter and sometimes it makes the noise as if I tried starting the car when it's already on. Is that normal?


No it's not. Did you replace the bendix when you replaced the starter? Did you check the ring gear for bad teeth?


----------



## hohowan (Dec 5, 2009)

Oldnissanguy said:


> No it's not. Did you replace the bendix when you replaced the starter? Did you check the ring gear for bad teeth?


I think my current bad starter is doing the same thing, but thought a new starter would fix it. I bought a Duralast from Autozone and haven't had a chance to install it yet.

But what is the bendix?


----------



## hohowan (Dec 5, 2009)

Starter installed....no more hum moan on startup anymore.


----------

